

Ask HN: Best place to get feedback on a new adult site? - browsex

I've made a website that lets people browse and search pornstars by physical characteristics, and I'd like to get feedback on it, but both HN and Reddit's NSFW section flagged it as spam when I posted it (as they probably should.)<p>Does anyone know of a site where I can get criticism (and preferably not abuse) on something like this?
======
404error
Some suggestions:

* In the filter section can you make the search link look more like a button?

* When viewing an individual performer can you somehow point out that the logos click over to their work on other sites.

* Also, on the performer page can you maybe add a heading above the the other performers. Something like Physically Similar Performers or something like that.

* I am a fan of minimalist sites, but maybe a soft color palette would give it a little more life. I would suggest a soft color to not draw too much attention away from the photos.

I am viewing on a smartphone(im at work) so i don't know if these are issues
in desktop mode.

Do you have plans to monetize this somehow? Or is this just a side project for
fun? Where is the data coming from?

~~~
browsex
Thanks for the suggestions!

Originally the project was just to keep myself occupied after a bad breakup.
I'm thinking about monetizing it if it gets popular, probably by having some
sort of cheap "premium account" with a favorites page and personalized
suggestions.

The data in there now was scraped from 4tube, but I'd like to add in more data
points and sources (IAFD, slutsinc etc) as well as separate sections for male
and intersex/trans performers.

~~~
404error
Hope you're doing better.

I'm not sure if there are any affiliate programs out there for adult content.
But, if you could somehow sell clips, full movies, subscriptions, etc.. of the
performers and get a kick back maybe you could generate some cash flow, at
least so the site pays for itself.

------
Robby2012
In the filter section I would make it possible to search with a range of
values in "age" and "height" instead of only accepting one unique value

~~~
browsex
Thanks, what it's doing now is using the difference between the performer's
age/height and what you've entered as a factor to try to find the "closest"
performer to what you've specified.

If you search for "26 year old 5'10" blonde 36DD" it might return a 25 year
old 5'10" blonde 34DD, for example.

